# Renovations..............(in progress)



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Getting started in the kitchen&#8230;&#8230;.cabinets will be refaced very soon!





















Added new recess cans, removed old fluorescents&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.paint finished!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

wall of family photos came down, new paint went up.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

old door becomes new one. we replaced all outdated doors with 6 panel doors....kept old hardware.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

my boys' room before........blue.......we hadn't updated since they came home from the hospital......they are 8 and 9 now.










daughter's room.......purple (before)


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

new paint in boys' room










and my girl's room, too.










we went with kilim beige in the bedrooms. master is not finished yet.

ashley grey in living and dining room. i forget the kitchen color but have it in the garage if anyone needs the name of the color.

we are fixing to put it on the market, so renovations are in order.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Lookin good carry!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

changed the yellow ding-dong



















new 2" faux wood blinds throughout. not sure if drapes should stay. we will re-evaluate after flooring goes in.










removed old early 90's at best wooden window treatments. new blinds here as well.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

here's a look at the cabinets in their early stages.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

just some pictures of the old carpet and tile before it was yanked.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

pets and young kids equal bad news for carpet.




























this is the highest traffic area on the carpet....note the dirt pile up.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

tile going down


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

finally done. now, she's on the market. i'll post a link to the listing after the pics.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

more....


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

http://search.har.com/engine/doSearch.cfm


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks real nice Carry. You sure you want to sell it now?
Ken


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

032490 said:


> Looks real nice Carry. You sure you want to sell it now?
> Ken


heck yeah. too many youngins and not enough rooms.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Dang Carry! Not only are you a master electrician but also a master re modeler. My wife would be jealous for sure.( I am not going to let her know that some women have husbands that can do jobs like that) Congrats!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

LaddH said:


> Dang Carry! Not only are you a master electrician but also a master re modeler. My wife would be jealous for sure.( I am not going to let her know that some women have husbands that can do jobs like that) Congrats!


ha, i got ya fooled. i just did as i was told. over the years, my wife has witnessed my tile work, plumbing work, etc. she knows that hiring individuals specializing in each is the only way to go.

i just wrote checks. wife is much happier that way.


----------

